# Who would you choose for your starting lineups and coaches?



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

... for USA, Europe, rest of the World. Remember, the goal is winning, not looking good.

I would go for:


USA: Hinrich, Kobe or Wade, Lebron, Brand, Dunkan, coached by Skiles + K.

Europe: Papaloukas, Jasikevicius or Parker, Kirilenko, Nowitzki, Gasol, coached by Yiannakis + Obradovic

Rest of the World: Nash, Ginobili, Nocioni, Scola, Yao, coached by Tzvika Sherf


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The Miami Heat + Ray Allen

No 3 seconds in FIBA so Shaq can park in the middle.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

myst said:


> The Miami Heat + Ray Allen
> 
> No 3 seconds in FIBA so Shaq can park in the middle.


So, USA: Allen, Wade, Walker, Haslem, O'Neal , coached by Riley and friends.

What about the other two? Suppose you're European or Rest-of-the-Worldian .


----------



## Deathrow (Jul 15, 2006)

neural_dream said:


> ... for USA, Europe, rest of the World. Remember, the goal is winning, not looking good.
> 
> I would go for:
> 
> ...



USA: Kidd,Kobe,Anthiny,Garnett,Duncan, 6th man Wade, coached by riley,+jackson+coach K

Europearker,Stojakovich,Kirilenko,Nowitzki,Gasol,6th man papaloukas, coached by Greece coach+italian coach

Rest of the world:Nash,Ginobili,nocioni,bogut,Yao,6th man Arroyo, coached,by argentina coach of the 2004 olimbics i dont remember his name+julio toro


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

myst said:


> No 3 seconds in FIBA so Shaq can park in the middle.



Whoever told you that should do some homework... The 3 second violation is very much a part of FIBA rules...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

neural_dream said:


> ... for USA, Europe, rest of the World. Remember, the goal is winning, not looking good.
> 
> I would go for:
> 
> ...


you are spot on on the european team :cheers: what i would've chosen also... but i would just put jasikevicius at point guard
as for usa i'd have kobe over wade, and probably a more experienced pg like kidd. no complaints on the RotW line-up


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

USA TEAM

PG - Jason Kidd

SG - Dwyane Wade

SF - Kobe Bryant

PF - Kevin Garnet

C - Shaquille O'Neal

bench - Allen Iverson, Vince Carter , Ray Allen, LeBron James, Tim Duncan, Ben Wallace, and LeBron James.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

First we'd annex Canada.

Then

PG-Steve Nash/Jason Kidd/Dwyane Wade
SG-Kobe Bryant/Tracy McGrady/Ray Allen
SF-Ron Artest/Vince Carter
PF-Tim Duncan/Kevin Garnett/Elton Brand
C- Shaquille O'neal/Dwight Howard

Of course thats assuming everyone would come over and play.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

It's actually harder to camp in the middle in international play, that's the whole point of the trapezoidal lane.


----------

